# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Wat helpt tegen langdurige hoest

## FRANCOIS580

Wat helpt tegen langdurige hoest


*Niets is vervelender dan een hardnekkige en langdurige hoest, maar hoesten op zich is geen ziekte, maar ee, waardevolle reactie tegen allerlei virussen en bacteriën die de gezondheid van je lobngen en luchtwegen schaden. Hoesten maakt je longen en luchtwegen regelmatig schoon. Je ademhaling zal verbeteren en vlugger verlopen. Maar wat als je hoest zo hevig wordt dat je gezondheid er onder te lijden heeft? En als hoesten toch geen ziekte is, welke natuurlijke middelen heb je dan ter beschikking om de symptomen ervan te verzachten en er voorgoed van verlost te geraken?*

De ene hoest is de andere niet. Er bestaan inderdaad verschillende soorten hoest, maar allen zijn ze even vervelend. Door et hoesten zal je lichaam zich verdedigen tegen allerlei ziekmakende indringers in de luchtwegen. Tijdens een hoestbui wordt je stemspleet afgesloten. Er zal een verhoogde druk in je longen ontstaan en je buikspieren worden strakker aangetrokken. Je stemspleet wordt uiteindelijk weer geopend, waardoor de lucht uit je longen in sneltreinvaart uitsnapt. Op die manier ben je in staat allerlei irriterende stoffen als slijm uit je longen en luchtwegen te verwijderen. Welke soorten hoest er bestaan en hoe je de symptomen van een hardnekkige hoest kunt verzachten lees je verder op.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*


- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Wendy

Ik heb nu bijna een week geregeld aan het hoesten. Het lijkt alsof ik adem tekort kom en daardoor moet hoesten. De laatste dagen lijkt het alsof er door het hoesten mijn slijm los komt en ik dan weer even rustig kan ademen.

Ik ben nu heel veel dropjes aan het eten/zuigen.

----------


## meneereddie

Wat kan er in je lichaam gebeuren als je zo' n 6 maanden gehoest hebt? 
{vermoedelijk door overbrengen van een infectie.}
Gaat je middenrif dan stuk? Krijg je krampen in je borstbeen, worden je long spieren slap? 
Wordt je psyche verstoord?

Groetjes,

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor deze goede vragen Ed, ga je daar zo vlug mogelijk over informeren!

----------


## meneereddie

Graag, Francois580..
Ik tob er nogal mee..
Het is net of alles slapper is geworden. En de klachten vanuit mijn vorige vraag/reactie spelen me grote parten..

----------

